# farmall cub



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I just received my first antique tractor for x-mas as a gift. It was a farmall cub im not really sure of the year yet. I was wondering if there was a kit to convert this unit into a 3pt hitch I think there is but does anyone know where I could get this from ? I want to be able to put a box blade behind the tractor and grade off my driveway. I do not have any implements except a plow for this tractor all my other tractors are 3pt hitch. What other attachments for the cub is out there ?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Farmall1, and welcome to TF.com!! You will thoroughly enjoy your cub, and come to think of it as a member of your family! 

worksaver.com has a 3pt kit availlable for a cub, but there was a midmount blade made specifically for your tractor that would be a much better grader blade!

Also, bookmark the page at this link http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/index.html it has a lot of cub manuals and helpful info listed. You will find it to be a valuable resource!!  Look for the "cub 54A grader blade" , that's what you are looking for.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you for that info... Yes this tractor is definately a part of my family now. I have already started to order new parts for the machine. I also received a couple plows with this tractor I like the machine already I should have bought one a long time ago..


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 


If you want to know any info on a Cub go to this page cause thats where all the Cub "Experts" hang out.

http://farmallcub.com/phpBB2/index.php?sid=51822a645b5e72579ee631560547b296


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

thank you all for the info.... happy holidays to you guys... I greatly appreciate the info and im sure I will be asking more questions sooner or later..lol


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Happy holidays to you too!! Feel free to ask any questions you may have, and join in on the discussions about the board with your 2 cents! 
Do you have any pics of your newest addition that you can post?


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I will post a pic of my new addition this weekend and happy holidays to you as well


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is some pics of my new toy I received for x-mas... I don't have it on a webpage so I have to do one at a time... sorry


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

another one


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

another


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

last one i promise...lol..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks REAL nice!!!! Nice project you got there


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you.... Yea it will be a nice project... I will finish this one then i will be restoring a massey-ferguson 50......


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That's a nice looking Cub. It's in very good shape too! I see you also got the front lever for the moldboard plow with it,, cool!


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Yea... I had to do some work with the lever to get it to work properly... I received a single bottom plow and a disc and drag harrow with the tractor.. and the other lil plow things that u can use to make rows im not sure what there called though sorry... I got the cub from a family friend everything works well except for the brakes they do not work.. It has been pretty cold here so I haven't really gone out messing with it yet "cause my garage is full of other projects"..lol


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice present! Better than what I got, you must have been a better "good boy" than I was


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The implements for making rows with are called hillers ( at least around here).
When you check into your brakes you will likely find that the axle seals are leaking grease onto them, that's what ussually happens.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Farmall1:

Welcome to the world of Cubs and the Cub Family 

What you have (the little things to make rows) are the hillers for the Cub 144 Cultivator.

You can find all the Owner's Manuals and the Parts Manuals and tons of other stuff at the link below - Cub Manuals.

Take a look around the Implement section. Sounds like you also have the Cub 193 Moldboard Plow as well. The Disc is am assuming is a multi-disc harrow- if you are lucky then it is the Cub-28A Disc Harrow (lift type), otherwise it could be the IH-23 which was a horse drawn harrow converted to use for the tractor.

The drag harrow - is it the spring tooth type or a peg type?

Either way, sounds like you got one heck of a Christmas Present!!!!!


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Yea... I definately was a good boy I was surprised when I was told what I got... I Have the peg type harrow they are in good shape as well I didn't think to take pictures of the implements. I will take some though. The Hillers are rusted and it seems that I will have to replace the bolts on them that bold them to the arm on the tractor. I want to use my new toy to plow my garden this year but I am not sure if I will. I definately need those hillers though so i have my work cut out for me to rebuild them to working condition.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

farmall1:

Don't fret too much about the hillers. They are pretty easy to repair. Parts are available at CaseIH.

Also, have a look at the  section of the [url=http://www.cleancomputes.com/Cub/index.html]Cub Manual Server. You might find that interesting.

I do intend to modify the Hiller setup though. I am going to shorten it up by about 2 feet. Will stop sway a lot.....


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I need more of the hiller adapters the piece that hold it to the arm... Do they sell the adapter piece's at case as well ? Its the piece that goes o the arm that the hiller rod goes through and you tighten it to the arm and hiller rod thing... Sorry I am new to the cub and do not know the correct terms.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Click here for Hiller page in the Cub-144 Cultivator Manual - Page 19

Click here for the Hiller Parts List - Page 35.

Let me know which part you are talking about. Is it the Standard or the Bracket?

Don't worry about it ok, you will get used to the terminology in time. Especially after you have put them on and taken them off a half dozen times


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

yes it is the standard. Do they sell those pieces still ? Thank You. I feel stupid because I have no idea what these Parts are called. I am a victim of growing up with 3pt Hitch tractor's.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Farmall1:

K, did some checking.

Case Tractor Parts On-Line comes up with a "sorry, can't find it - which kind of makes sense considering there is a lot of the implement parts which are NA (no longer available or not available).

However, I did find the standard for you. Now you just have to decide if it is the 5" or 6" that you require.

Tom over at TM Tractor Parts carries all kinds of implement parts and for the Cub-144 has a very large assortment of parts.

Here is the link to the standards Cultivator Parts. 

If you are not sure, give Tom a call - he can help you figure out which one you need. Make sure that you have your hiller/standard near you to take measurements.

As for being a Victim of the 3-point hitch, well that is not a major concern. The best part about being interested in old iron - especially the Cub is that it is a great learning experience and it can be tons of fun and rewarding.

I will caution you though. It will take a lot of reading. There is tons of info out there to help you learn about your Cub. Much of it is accessible from the Main Page of the Cub Manual Server. Also you may want to browse the links on the Main Page to the FarmallCub.com forum and the ATIS forum.

Lots of info there. I hope this helps. Enjoy working on your Cub. I know I do, and as soon as I get better, I am off to work on it....


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

thank you for finding that info out for me it is much appreciated


----------

